# Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar



## dspeno (Jan 28, 2002)

Anyone know how they compare?? I know the Silverstars are in the 4000K range; any one know what the Philips are at? Which one is better?


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (dspeno)*

Well, I know the Vision Plus bulbs are nowhere near 4000K, because I've photos of
them before my HID install and of course the after photos of the 4100K HIDs
using the same white balance setting on the camera, and the light color is totally different.
Vision Plus 4100K HIDs
I suspect however, that the Vision Plus put out more light than the Silverstars which are probably tinted.
If you want blue, they're not the bulb for you. If you want the most light output from
a 55W Halogen, they're probably the way to go.
ian


----------



## VOLTRON (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (dspeno)*

They have same quality and light output. Philips VP may have longer life time than Osram SS. All of them are white bulbs (~3800K)
I've got a picture , VP is on the left , SS is on the right











[Modified by VOLTRON, 9:40 AM 12-24-2002]


----------



## dspeno (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (VOLTRON)*

Well, I've purchased the Philips Vision Plus H7's for my B5.5 and Philip Blue Vision H3's for the fogs. I guess we'll see how they look..... Thanks for the advice.


----------



## VOLTRON (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (dspeno)*

VP for headlights , it's okay but BV for fogs is wrong choice I think.


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (VOLTRON)*

No it's not a wrong choice, but anything yellowish would be superior.
I am personally a big fan of the Osram Silverstars. And no they are not tinted (at least not the ones I have - H4).


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (impact)*

the US Market SilverStars= tinted
The Europe Silverstars =non-tinted, meant to compete with VisionPlus
US Silverstars don't come in H7 anyway.


----------



## VOLTRON (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (impact)*

BV contains blue light output , it is not for fog or rainy use.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (VOLTRON)*

Unless of course your goal is to see only the fog or rain and not the road beyond it.








ian


[Modified by Daemon42, 3:22 AM 11-5-2002]


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (VOLTRON)*

BV isn't the bad in the fog or rain. It's not as good as VP or regular though


----------



## PhifeDawg (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (converted_vw)*

sorry the search is down, but what are H7s used for?


----------



## VOLTRON (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (PhifeDawg)*

for low or high beam (euro cars)


[Modified by VOLTRON, 8:55 AM 11-11-2002]


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (converted_vw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the US Market SilverStars= tinted
....[HR][/HR]​Tinted what color? White?







My Silver Stars (driver's side) vs. OEM:


----------



## dspeno (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (dspeno)*

Just installed the Vision Plus (H7)'s and look very cool. Much brighter than stock, much whiter longer beam pattern.
The cool blue's (fog/driving) look good with the vision plus.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (colnago)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the US Market SilverStars= tinted
....
Tinted what color? White?







My Silver Stars (driver's side) vs. OEM:[HR][/HR]​The US Silverstars are tinted a darker bluish than Cool Blues.
The Euro Silverstars are not tinted, they will look like the VP's & stock bulbs.


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (converted_vw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the US Market SilverStars= tinted
....
Tinted what color? White?







My Silver Stars (driver's side) vs. OEM:
The US Silverstars are tinted a darker bluish than Cool Blues.
The Euro Silverstars are not tinted, they will look like the VP's & stock bulbs.[HR][/HR]​The "light output" on my US 9003 Silver Stars (fits H4 socket for my Euro Corrado Lens) is VERY WHITE. But yes the "bulb" is tinted blue. I will try to post some new pics of US Silver Stars vs. O.E H4 in my new Euro housings if anyone is interested.
So am I correct in saying that the "OSRAM Silver Stars", Euro H4, have a "yellowish" light output?


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (colnago)*

No, they are white. Not blueish-white, not yellowish-white, just plain white.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (colnago)*

colnago:
Yes, the European Spec Osram Silverstars H4 will still have the yellow-ish light output, about 3200K color temp.
Someone on this board has them, might be VOLTRON, but not sure


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (impact)*

* quote:[HR][/HR]No, they are white. Not blueish-white, not yellowish-white, just plain white.[HR][/HR]​* quote:[HR][/HR]colnago:
Yes, the European Spec Osram Silverstars H4 will still have the yellow-ish light output, about 3200K color temp.[HR][/HR]​








I guess I'll stick with my 9003/H4 U.S. spec Silver Stars and add some relays...if it warms up a little.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (VOLTRON)*

quote:[HR][/HR]VP for headlights , it's okay but BV for fogs is wrong choice I think. [HR][/HR]​I agree! blue is a horrible color for fog.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (HIDGolf)*

Actually blue is a pretty good color for fog.. if ALL you want to see is the fog.








Water vapor scatters blue light to the sides and back toward the source.
That is 
1. Why the sky is blue.. Blue light scatters to the sides perpendicular to the sun and the sky anywhere
away from the sun looks blue (notice it's deeper blue the lower the sun is).
2. Why the sun appears yellow/orange/red the lower it goes in the sky, because
all the blue light has been subtracted by the atmosphere. 
3. Why blue lights are BAD in the rain, snow and fog.. because the light won't penetrate
at all, but is scattered to the sides and back at you.
4. Why serious fog lights have yellow bulbs. Yellow contains little or no blue
so cuts through the water moisture and illuminates the road.
5. Why virtually all OEM HID setups are 4100K (give or take a little)
and NOT 6000K, which is a suboptimal color temperature for bad weather. 
ian


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (Daemon42)*

I just ordered a pair of Osram Silver Stars H4 from powerbulbs.com and I am wondering what color they will be? I don't really care about the look white so I hope I will be happy with them ... haven't installed them yet


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (Senna 1.8T)*

It will look just like the stock bulbs, but they will be brighter


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (converted_vw)*

Hmmmm
Sh** Hopefully they will make a good difference if not I won't even bother putting them on and will just put them on ebay ... do you guys like the EURO SILVER STARS or the US spec better?


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (Senna 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hmmmm
Sh** Hopefully they will make a good difference if not I won't even bother putting them on and will just put them on ebay ... do you guys like the EURO SILVER STARS or the US spec better?








[HR][/HR]​O.k., here goes, "I like my U.S. spec 9003 Silver Stars, which go in my Euro Corrado housings that normally take an H4". The light output is very "WHITE" and I feel more intense than the stock yellowish German H4 which came with the kit. The difference is the same as the pics I posted above, as far as tint and vibrance, I just see more light however with the new, clearer Euro lens. I'm sticking with Silver Stars. Once my relays are in, I feel that $600 for the next step (4100k-4300k HID) won't be worth the gain.
My $0.025.












[Modified by colnago, 3:00 PM 12-11-2002]


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (colnago)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Once my relays are in, I feel that $600 for the next step (4100k-4300k HID) won't be worth the gain.
[HR][/HR]​Keep telling yourself that, as you spend more money on other stuff and not get even close to half the light output.








Here's a comparison of Philips Vision Plus output (long regarded one of, if not the
brightest 55W bulb) next to my Phillips 4100K HIDs.
















More here http://www.houseofthud.com/cartech/hids/hids-final.html
Note, the Halogens can be made to look as bright as yours with a different camera 
exposure setting. What I did here instead is use one set of exposure settings for both Halogen 
and HID such that you can see their relative brightness. The HIDs are nearly 2 exposure stops
brighter which is nearly 4 times as much light from the camera's point of view. It's probably
more like only 2-3 times brighter in actuality (as the camera also cares about how much
of the frame is filled) but frankly there is just NO comparison.
Anyway, my HIDs even make my 100W high beams look dim. 
Adding relays to 55W Halogens will only buy you 5-10% change in intensity at most. 
It'd help 100W bulbs more but even then, maybe only 15-20%. And we're just talking getting
them up to *rated* output. Relays don't give you more light.. they just eliminate the
current loss you experience with stock wires.
ian


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (Daemon42)*

$10 more for relays + my current $450 Euro SS setup =








$600 more for HID kit + my current $450 Euro SS setup = "screw that, I can buy Toyo T1-S...or beer with that!"








You don't understand what coming from Stock G60 lights to Euros is like...besides, I'm still paying for my motor. =


----------



## psuvr6 (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: Philips Vision Plus vs. Sylvania Silverstar (dspeno)*

I must say that i was duely dissapointed by the silverstar bulbs. The only thing silver about them was the price...ok so that didnt make any sense. Anyways i had to replace the wiring harness in my car cause they melted, then i installed the silverstar, and compared them to the xenon filled off road bulbs i have in thie right now, and the silverstar were yellower, and not as intense at the racing lgihts i have in thier right now. I expected them to be really good, i mean look at the packagaging. Needless to say those went back without second thought, and i kept the semi blue xenon bulbs. Just my .02


----------

